# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Καθοδική προστασία  (Cathodic protection)

## γιωργος χατζης

καλησπερα σ ολους, μηπως ξερει καποιος τι γινεται η διαδικασια καθοσικης προστασιας στα πλοια με χρηση θυσιαζομενων ανοδων?

----------


## gioannis13

Το εχω υποψην μου,για την ακριβεια το δουλευουμε .Τι ακριβως θελεις να μαθεις ? εαν κανει δουλεια η το πως δουλευει ?

----------


## γιωργος χατζης

εχω αναλαβει τη πτυχιακη μου σχετικα μ αυτο και γενικα οτι εχω βρει ειναι πολυ μπλεγμενα στο πως εξηγουνται.γενικα εψαχνα καμια πληροφορια πιο απλη στο πως στηνεται αυτη η λειτουργια

----------


## Eng

Κατι που πρεπει να προσεχετε στο D.D ειναι κατα το βαψιμο να μην βαφονται τα ανόδια του πηδαλιου αλλα και οπου αλλου στο hull συναντιουνται ανοδια οπως κάτω απο τα παρατροπίδια (ή πιτροπίδια) γιατι πλέον δεν θα "δουλεύουν" καλά. Ακόμα αν προκειται να αλλάξετε παρατροπιδα στο hull ειναι σημαντικο να ακολουθειτε το πλάνο "Anodes Installation - Hull Part" το οποιο περιγραφει την ορθη θέση τους πάνω στους χωρους που προσταευουν.

DSCI0021.JPG

DSCI0022.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

> εχω αναλαβει τη πτυχιακη μου σχετικα μ αυτο και γενικα οτι εχω βρει ειναι πολυ μπλεγμενα στο πως εξηγουνται.γενικα εψαχνα καμια πληροφορια πιο απλη στο πως στηνεται αυτη η λειτουργια


δεν είναι καμιά τρελή επιστήμη απλά να έχεις στο μυαλό τη βάσικη ιδέα ότι δλδ η ηλεκτροχημική διάβρωση η οποία εμφανίζεται στα πλοία συμβαίνει λόγω τις ροής ηλεκτρονίων μεταξύ δύο διαφορετικών μετάλλων η δύο ίδιων μετάλλων με διαφορετικές τάσεις στο εσωτερικό τους, η ρόη των ηλεκτρονίων γίνεται απο την άνοδο (ηλεκτραρνητικότερο μέταλλο) που διαβρώνεται προς την κάθοδο (ηλεκτροθετικότερο μέταλλο) 

τα ανόδια η θυσιαζόμενες άνοδοι είναι κομμάτια ψευδαργύρου όπως φαίνονται στην φώτο του ENG.τοποθετόντας τα επάνω στο χάλυβα του πλοίου καταστρέφονται αυτά που είναι ηλεκτραρνητικότερα κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση και όχι ο χάλυβας του πλοίου.Μέσω της ηλεκτραρνητικότητας των μετάλλων μπορείς να καταλάβεις και το πιο μετάλλο μπορεί να προστατεύσει πιο για παράδειγμα αν αντί ψευδάργυρο βάλεις πάνω στο καράβι χαλκό θα καταστραφεί ο χάλυβας και όχι ο χαλκός 

πάντως γενικά υπάρχει βιλιογραφία πάνω αυτά τα θέματα ένα βιβλίο από το οποίο μπορείς να πάρεις μια πρώτη γεύση είναι το 
Επιθεώρηση και συντήρηση της μεταλλικής κατασκευής του πλοίου
Π.Καρύδης/εκδόσεις ΕΜΠ

----------

